# Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminentes Cigar Review - Very nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This one of my favorite my fathers, has a cedary, smooth, peppery flavor with the typical Pepin flavors... Def a very nice cigar.

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminentes Cigar Review - Very nice


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Yes,very nice smoke.I really liked the experience!


----------

